# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Does your pleco pretend dead???

## lighter

Mine L253 does this several times! It will lie down as if it's dead with its mouth facing the sky, in its favourite spot under a driftwood. At first I thought it's dead, but after poking it it starts to move! Btw, this L253 of mine is very fat, will it be unhealthy for him?

----------


## lighter

Mine L253 does this several times! It will lie down as if it's dead with its mouth facing the sky, in its favourite spot under a driftwood. At first I thought it's dead, but after poking it it starts to move! Btw, this L253 of mine is very fat, will it be unhealthy for him?

----------


## lighter

Mine L253 does this several times! It will lie down as if it's dead with its mouth facing the sky, in its favourite spot under a driftwood. At first I thought it's dead, but after poking it it starts to move! Btw, this L253 of mine is very fat, will it be unhealthy for him?

----------


## lighter

Mine L253 does this several times! It will lie down as if it's dead with its mouth facing the sky, in its favourite spot under a driftwood. At first I thought it's dead, but after poking it it starts to move! Btw, this L253 of mine is very fat, will it be unhealthy for him?

----------


## sherchoo

L253? Not sure but I had once a Tiger pleco pretending to be alive when it was dead.

----------


## akoh

mine too ! especially the L014a Sunshine [ :Grin: ]. Ur L253 beli fat ! [:0] U better go easy on ur feeding ! , Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

er... guys, please enlighten me:  :Smile:  

first sherwin - your pleco pretend to be alive when it's dead? i can only think of 2 scenerios: 1) it's so light that it moved around the tank with the water current? 2) it just sat on the bottom of the tank like any other day (my L177 did that!)? [ :Grin: ] 

lighter &amp;amp; allen - you mean your L253 and L14a respectively, laid on their backs on the bottom of the tanks? not &amp;quot;stuck&amp;quot; to anything? strange leh... [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> lighter &amp;amp;amp;amp; allen - you mean your L253 and L14a respectively, laid on their backs on the bottom of the tanks? not &amp;amp;amp;quot;stuck&amp;amp;amp;quot; to anything? strange leh... [] 
> ----------------


Flor ! usually the joker does &amp;quot; this act &amp;quot; in between drift woods or under the drfit wood ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## lighter

Yap, it's my L264 and not L253 (type wrongly) who always act dead. I have this wood that look like a tree trunk with roots. It will hide under the roots and the mouth facing the sky, not sucking on anything, and it can remain in this position for hours!!, untill i decided to give it a poke to see if it's alive![ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

LOLz! these are 'jokers' indeed! lying on their backs without sucking to anything! [:0] 

oh, saw 2 L264 at ben/tb yesterday. very tempted, stopped myself in time, but still thinking about it... [ :Grin: ] saw price tag $70, but didn't ask to confirm. lighter, how much and where did you get yours?

----------


## kunner

One of my L046 is doing the same thing :Mad:

----------


## coryfav

seriously, i'd have freaked out if any of my plecos does this! [:0] 

must go buy a cane to put next to the tank, as a warning to them!  :Mad:

----------


## lighter

coryfav, i got my L264 for $45 or $50 from a collector. I think GAN also got L264 the last time i went there. Gan told me the season going to end soon, So Faster Buy ah!! :Smug:

----------


## sherchoo

Sorry... my pleco died one day without me knowing cos it did not move much and often stick to that same ole place day in and day out. One day it shifted to another place which I found it weird till I poked it..... dead. Quite funny but mainly sad.

None of my pleco plays dead b4. But my collection quite smal 2 Zebras and a Tiger. BTW, what's the L? for tiger pleco?

----------


## lighter

hi shercoo,

If i'm not wrong it should be L066?

See -&amp;gt; http://www.planetcatfish.com/ilibrar...ncis/174_f.htm

Kunner: I'm be very worried if my L046 does that!! They're my precious lot!! Maybe yours is tired of sucking laio![:0] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

Think it's L134 , L066 is Network, Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## loupgarou

heh.. my l46 pretends to be dead by not eating and not moving for months...

----------


## akoh

Don't underestimate the L046 hor ![ :Grin: ], they're &amp;quot; SUPER ACTIVE &amp;quot; in the night ! - looking for food and &amp;quot; good time &amp;quot;  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ] ( when lights are off ). [:0]

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## BFG

Alamak! After reading all the post, me now regret! Bought a pair of young l46 from Gan a few months back. Had acclimatised the bag 4 1/2 an hour. When I introduced them, both were trying 2 like jump out. In less than 5 minute, both were dead. I had pick them out 2 thoroughly check if they were really dead n in the end in the rubbish bin they go. After reading the post, somehow I feel weird. Do they really play dead? I had never lost a fish this fast in my life! A fren of mine also has the same experience but his took half a day 2 die n was a different species of pleco that he got at Changi village.

----------


## lighter

Is there a lfs in changi village? What is it located at?

----------


## coryfav

lfs in changi village - the old one is at the corner of a block of flats facing the hawker center. sorry, don't have the name/address.

i believe if a pleco plays dead, it'll move if you tried to touch it. don't think it'll continue to stay still even after you pick it up, that'll be suicide...

did you check your tank parameter (can't believe i know how to use this word!) after that. strange that zebras from gan gave that kind of reaction...  :Sad:

----------


## kunner

> ----------------
> On 10/24/2002 3:27:22 AM 
> 
> hi shercoo,
> 
> If i'm not wrong it should be L066?
> 
> See -&amp;amp;amp;gt; http://www.planetcatfish.com/ilibrar...ncis/174_f.htm
> 
> ...


lighter May b my L046 grow up tank is too small and too little space to stuck on and they are beening squeeze out by the others[ :Grin: ] 
Allen, u r right man! The L046 is damm active in night, I was looking at the mating tank last night and saw 2 female are having a fierce fight over 1 male and they even overturn their feeding plate I place to hold their food. Guess what? The male is enjoying the beef heart in between them  :Mad:  . Very drastic behaviour as in the day, all lay motionless in their holding area and don't even bother to eat when come feeding time. Now I only feed them at night[: :Smile: ] .

----------


## zac08

> ----------------
> On 10/24/2002 1:12:46 PM 
> 
> lfs in changi village - the old one is at the corner of a block of flats facing the hawker center. sorry, don't have the name/address.
> ----------------


Hi,

I think that's Harry's Aquamart. He has quite a bit of tetras and discus too....

----------


## lighter

kunner: u got too much L046s?????!!!! Sell some to me lah!![ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

kunner just need a bigger tank lah! his present L046 spawning tank is only 1.5ft... [: :Smile: ] 

kunner, how about going for a L046 empire - 6footer? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

deleted ... double...  :Angel:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> kunner, how about going for a L046 empire - 6footer? [] 
> ----------------


Yah ! that will be interesting ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## kunner

> ----------------
> On 10/25/2002 8:39:48 AM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> kunner, how about going for a L046 empire - 6footer? [] 
> ...


Hmmm....not a bad idea...... I still thinking of converting one of my 4ft to L046 tank and the other into L177 tank. Buy one more 6ft for plant :Razz:  . But need to go thru 2 round of interview plus complement session and approval from the &amp;quot;board of directors&amp;quot; b4 I can get the project kick off[ :Knockout: ] .
Lighter now my L046 empire still very small lah! &amp;lt;20. My L046 spwan twice a year the max, Allen L046 spwan every 2 mths. Seem like he is catching up very soon [: :Smile: ] .

----------


## BFG

Coryfav, I believe it could be my water paramater.[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## lighter

wahhh, i also want to have a L046 empire, maybe maybe many many years later! :Cool:

----------


## coryfav

BFG, L046 very expensive and more fragile so must be very careful ah. that's why i don't mix mine with the other plecos, and can do 'rojak aka trial-and-error' with my pleco tank!  :Smile:  

aiyah, with allen and kunner around, L046 will be available in s'pore all year round already lah!  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> aiyah, with allen and kunner around, L046 will be available in s'pore all year round already lah!  [] 
> ----------------


hopefully ! [ :Grin: ] so everyone can admire its beauty !  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------

